# Imu-Bankitalia



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Gennaio 2014)

Qualcuno ha seguito la vicenda ed è informato?
Onestamente non ho ancora ben chiara la storia dei 7.5 miliardi dati alle banche private.


----------



## Hell Krusty (30 Gennaio 2014)

Non ho avuto modo di informarmi approfonditamente però vorrei capire una cosa invece: i grillini sbraitano contro la "svendita della Banca d'Italia". Ok , ma la banca d'Italia è già privata ed è partecipata da banche private... Da quello che ho capito hanno ridotto la quota massima che ciascuna banca più detenere al 5%, quando adesso Intesa San Paolo e Unicredit hanno tra il 20 e il 30 % ciascuno...


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (30 Gennaio 2014)

Non sono 7,5 miliardi dati zlle banche mz UN espediente contabile atto a rafforzare il patrimonio delle bance in Vista degli stress test della bce che taglieranno le gsmbe a molte banche.-


----------



## runner (30 Gennaio 2014)

il discorso è questo le banche private hanno una quita della Banca d' Italia che non è mai stata rivista da tantissimi anni e adesso gli hanno dato un valore attualizzato.

il discorso è semplice se le banche private a bilancio possono mettere un valore patrimoniale più alto potranno IN TEORIA sganciare più mutui alle imprese, ovviamente SOLO in teoria visto che hanno dei bilanci da anni terrificanti ed esuberi a palate.....


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (30 Gennaio 2014)

Ho visto questo intervento della Meloni che spiega bene sta storia, sono sconcertato.
Comunque ho sentito ieri sera su la7 che questi soldi in realtà non potrebbero essere usati negli stress test


----------



## andre (30 Gennaio 2014)

Ormai non ho più parole. Questo significa prendere in giro gli italiani.


----------



## Hell Krusty (30 Gennaio 2014)

andre ha scritto:


> Ormai non ho più parole. Questo significa prendere in giro gli italiani.


Puoi spiegarmi il perché?


----------



## andre (30 Gennaio 2014)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> Puoi spiegarmi il perché?


Solo per il fatto di aver messo nello stesso decreto due cose completamente opposte. Abolizione della seconda rata dell'Imu e sto abominio di Bankitalia. Secondo te è corretto?


----------



## Hell Krusty (30 Gennaio 2014)

andre ha scritto:


> Solo per il fatto di aver messo nello stesso decreto due cose completamente opposte. Abolizione della seconda rata dell'Imu e sto abominio di Bankitalia. Secondo te è corretto?


Su questo posso anche essere d'accordo, non piace neanche a me questa abitudine di inserire nello stesso decreto leggi di materie scollegate. Ma vorrei sapere perché definisci abominio la parte che riguarda la Banca d'Italia...


----------



## andre (30 Gennaio 2014)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> Su questo posso anche essere d'accordo, non piace neanche a me questa abitudine di inserire nello stesso decreto leggi di materie scollegate. Ma vorrei sapere perché definisci abominio la parte che riguarda la Banca d'Italia...


Il discorso è complicato, basta guardare il video inserito da Stanis per farsi un'idea. Vorrei anche un parere di [MENTION=208]Morto che parla[/MENTION] per capirci qualcosa di più.


----------



## Hell Krusty (30 Gennaio 2014)

andre ha scritto:


> Il discorso è complicato, basta guardare il video inserito da Stanis per farsi un'idea. Vorrei anche un parere di [MENTION=208]Morto che parla[/MENTION] per capirci qualcosa di più.


No, perché in giro per internet ho letto bestialità tipo: si svende la Banca d'Italia alle banche, la Banca d'Italia deve rimanere pubblica!, quando è noto che sia già privata e controllata, per oltre il 50%, da Intesa e Unicredit...
E comunque non puoi definire abominio una cosa che non conosci nemmeno...


----------



## andre (30 Gennaio 2014)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> No, perché in giro per internet ho letto bestialità tipo: si svende la Banca d'Italia alle banche, la Banca d'Italia deve rimanere pubblica!, quando è noto che sia già privata e controllata, per oltre il 50%, da Intesa e Unicredit...
> E comunque non puoi definire abominio una cosa che non conosci nemmeno...


Ripeto, è un discorso lunghissimo, la Meloni lo semplifica. Puoi vederti il video per farti un'idea. Rimango convinto del fatto che sia un abominio, in ogni caso.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (30 Gennaio 2014)

Il video è chiaro, viene spiegato tutto molto bene, della vicenda banca pubblica e privata, quote, rivalutazione ecc...

Sono 10 minuti di video, non un'eternità. Sul serio, guardatelo. 

Poi dopo se qualcuno ha perplessità le esprima, ma prima dategli un occhio, è un intervento di un deputato che non fa parte del m5s, quindi non si può dire che sia di parte.


----------



## Morto che parla (30 Gennaio 2014)

andre ha scritto:


> Il discorso è complicato, basta guardare il video inserito da Stanis per farsi un'idea. Vorrei anche un parere di [MENTION=208]Morto che parla[/MENTION] per capirci qualcosa di più.



Purtroppo ho avuto la possibilità di informarmi molto poco a riguardo.
Da quanto ho capito, le banche private rivaluteranno le proprie azioni di Bankitalia a livello contabile.
Fin qui tutto normale, anzi, è pure strano che ci abbiano messo così tanto: per le imprese "normali" le rivalutazioni vengono fatte quasi tutti gli anni (sono stato da poco ad un convegno di aggiornamento. Le leggi di rivalutazione negli ultimi 14 anni sono state 10, a occhio).
Il problema è fiscale. Se lo Stato avesse bisogno di risorse e intendesse prenderle da questa operazione, allora la rivalutazione dovrebbe generare una riserva immediatamente tassabile. Per le rivalutazioni di cui sopra (quelle delle imprese normali) non è così: generano (a determinate condizioni) riserve in sospensione di imposta. Se la legge fosse la stessa, l'unico risultato sarebbe dare maggiore solidità alle banche (niente "regalini", quelle sono boiate giornalistiche. E' anzi una cosa più giusta rivalutare, se il valore di mercato è superiore al costo di iscrizione) e le casse erariali non vedrebbero un euro.
Però non escludo assolutamente che sia stata fatta una legge ad hoc.

Questo per quel poco che ho letto/sentito a riguardo, ma il mio parere conta poco. Non lavoro mai con le banche se non come fornitori terzi di denaro. Non so gestire il TUB, nè un bilancio bancario.


Diciamo che se il fulcro del discorso si focalizza su "Bankitalia passa alle banche private tramite una rivalutazione" la risposta è CATEGORICAMENTE NO.

Se Tizio Caio e Sempronio posseggono il 33,3% a testa del Milan, e a due di loro dai la possibilità di rivalutare la quota nel loro bilancio, le percentuali non cambiano di una virgola.
Cambiano solo i valori "gli sghei" che iscrivi a bilancio.


----------



## Solo (30 Gennaio 2014)

E' l'ennesima ladrata fatta da questo governo di incapaci 

La ricapitalizzazione serve perché per le banche verrà tassata come plusvalenza, con il gettito fiscale previsto a 1-1,5 mld. Quindi il governo vuole fare cassa, perché ovviamente tutte le stime di crescita del 2014 sono palle autentiche e si cerca di raccattare denaro ovunque.

Siccome le ladrate vanno fatte bene c'è poi la cosa veramente grave:

Limite massimo del 3% delle quote che ogni socio può detenere. Siccome ci sono soci oltre il 3% (Intesa e Unicredit i due più grossi), Bankitalia ha la facoltà di acquistare temporaneamente le quote in eccesso di ogni socio. Ma questo allora è un TRASFERIMENTO di denaro dalla nostra banca centrale alle banche private.

Vabbè, ma poi le rivendono e reincassano, no? Ma a chi? Nessuno spenderebbe soldi per un investimento che non serve a nulla e infatti contemporaneamente si dice che le quote potranno ricevere una remunerazione massima del 6% del nuovo valore nominale, pari ad un massimo di 450 mln di "dividendi" in totale. Ma Bankitalia dove li trova i soldi per distribuire dividendi? Semplice, dal fatto che come ogni banca centrale Bankitalia guadagna dal signoraggio (e dalla partecipazione al sistema europeo dell banche centrali). 

Quindi di fatto le banche private "rischiano" di intascare quanto hanno pagato come tasse per la rivalutazione in pochi anni, e poi potranno mettersi comode in poltrone ad intascare altri dividendi "gratis".

*Stiamo privatizzando gli utili che la banca centrale ottiene in virtù del monopolio legale concessole dallo Stato!!!
*
Questa è una schifezza immensa.


----------



## Morto che parla (30 Gennaio 2014)

Solo ha scritto:


> E' l'ennesima ladrata fatta da questo governo di incapaci
> 
> La ricapitalizzazione serve perché per le banche verrà tassata come plusvalenza, con il gettito fiscale previsto a 1-1,5 mld. Quindi il governo vuole fare cassa, perché ovviamente tutte le stime di crescita del 2014 sono palle autentiche e si cerca di raccattare denaro ovunque.
> 
> ...



Ah  questo è un passaggio che non conoscevo. No beh, così è *****ta vera.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (30 Gennaio 2014)

Che fosse una truffa si capiva anche dal fatto che nessun parlamentare intervistato ieri ha parlato di questo, ma della balla che i 5 stelle volessero far pagare l'imu, se era una cosa trasparente ne avrebbero parlato invece di dire menzogne conclamate.

Sta gente fa veramente schifo e ancora in tanti difendono sti qua, mi ricorda la situazione di Galliani al Milan, difeso fino all'ultimo fino a quando la baracca non è andata praticamente a fondo e nonostante tutto, qualche difensore c'è ancora...


----------



## Solo (30 Gennaio 2014)

Tra l'altro Bankitalia custodisce il nostro oro, geniale privatizzarla.


----------



## Hell Krusty (30 Gennaio 2014)

Solo ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro Bankitalia custodisce il nostro oro, geniale privatizzarla.


E' già privata la banca d'Italia.


----------



## Solo (31 Gennaio 2014)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> E' già privata la banca d'Italia.


No. Era formalmente privata. Adesso, con la rivalutazione, la stai effettivamente privatizzando.


----------



## Morto che parla (31 Gennaio 2014)

Solo ha scritto:


> No. Era formalmente privata. Adesso, con la rivalutazione, la stai effettivamente privatizzando.



No momento. 
Per quello che hai scritto sopra (mi baso su dati tuoi perché io sono poco informato a riguardo)

Parti da una situazione "tipo"
Unicredit+Intesa 60% in Bankitalia (che quindi è SOSTANZIALMENTE privata).
Rivalutano. Le quote non cambiano di una virgola. (mantengono il "60%")
Devono vendere (e qui c'è la schifezza. Che per me è assurda).
Le compra Bankitalia stessa (che ora detiene azioni proprie.***)
Ora la percentuale di partecipazione privata in Bankitalia è scesa, non salita (ai fini del quorum costitutivo. Per il deliberativo, dipende sempre da chi siede fisicamente in assemblea. Ma Bankitalia potrebbe sempre annullare le azioni proprie e pace).

Lo schifo è che verranno pagati senza un perché, ma a quel punto Unicredit e Intesa non avranno più il controllo legale di Bankitalia.


*** Passaggio delicatissimo. Ma ai sensi del 2357 riguardo all'acquisto di azioni proprie, Bankitalia PUO' acquistare una tale porzione di azioni? Parliamo di un acquisto enorme.


----------



## Solo (31 Gennaio 2014)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> No momento.
> Per quello che hai scritto sopra (mi baso su dati tuoi perché io sono poco informato a riguardo)
> 
> Parti da una situazione "tipo"
> ...



Fino ieri le quote valevano praticamente zero e Bankitalia era un'istituzione di diritto pubblico. Infatti gli azionisti non contavano nulla, non nominano nemmeno il governatore. E infatti si voleva risolvere il tutto facendo passare Bankitalia formalmente in mano pubblica, mi pare ci fosse una legge del 2005 che però è sempre stata ignorata. Ma se tu cominci a dare la possibilità di cedere le quote, scambiarle, metterle in bilancio, pagarci sopra le tasse ecc. ecc. allora non è più una formalità.


----------



## Morto che parla (31 Gennaio 2014)

Solo ha scritto:


> Fino ieri le quote valevano praticamente zero e Bankitalia era un'istituzione di diritto pubblico. Infatti gli azionisti non contavano nulla, non nominano nemmeno il governatore. E infatti si voleva risolvere il tutto facendo passare Bankitalia formalmente in mano pubblica, mi pare ci fosse una legge del 2005 che però è sempre stata ignorata. Ma se tu cominci a dare la possibilità di cedere le quote, scambiarle, metterle in bilancio, pagarci sopra le tasse ecc. ecc. allora non è più una formalità.



No però non riesco a seguirti. Lasciamo perdere il valore delle quote, che ai fini del controllo non c'entra.
Fino a ieri (o meglio, fino a quando non venderanno le quote) Unicredit e Intesa quanto hanno di partecipazione in Bankitalia?
Se la risposta è >50%, il controllo (magari congiunto) ce l'hanno, a meno di leggi speciali ad hoc (ma che dubito fortemente esistano).
Ad esempio, può anche essere che non si possa nominare il Governatore (una golden share potrebbe anche esserci a riguardo), ma chi ha il controllo sicuramente potrà approvare o meno il bilancio, nominare membri (nel 90% dei casi, la maggioranza) dell'organo di gestione, così come i sindaci, proporre azioni di responsabilità, richiedere operazioni straordinarie etc. Parliamo di poter scegliere dove andrà la baracca in ogni momento.

Cioè non si può dire che una società con maggioranza di capitale privato è FORMALMENTE privata e SOSTANZIALMENTE pubblica.


----------



## Stex (31 Gennaio 2014)

il pd sta facendo delle *****te immense! non capisco perché sono ancora li a fare i fighi al governo! andatevene!


----------



## cris (31 Gennaio 2014)

*****ta allucinante.

Insulti al M5s che era li a pigliarsi le sberle per fare il NOSTRO interesse.

Incostituzionale metter due o piu argomenti disparati nello stesso decreto: ma chi se ne frega, loro lo fanno tanto noi cittadini siam capre.

Regaliam 450 mln per ogni socio di bankitalia, alè.


----------



## Hell Krusty (31 Gennaio 2014)

Ho trovato un interessante articolo che spiega un po' più chiaramente la situazione. Credo che l'autore sia competente in materia... Copiate e incollate il link...


newnomics.it/2014/01/30/il-decreto-bankitalia-dati-oggettivi-e-propaganda


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (31 Gennaio 2014)

Spiegazione tecnica del decreto da parti di Dragoni


----------



## #Dodo90# (31 Gennaio 2014)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> Ho trovato un interessante articolo che spiega un po' più chiaramente la situazione. Credo che l'autore sia competente in materia... Copiate e incollate il link...
> 
> 
> newnomics.it/2014/01/30/il-decreto-bankitalia-dati-oggettivi-e-propaganda


Infatti la situazione è questa, se si cerca bene si trovano anche altri articoli che spiegano la situazione.

C'è chi come Alessandro Di Battista, deputato del M5S e laureato in arte e spettacolo (!) ha detto che "si stanno regalando 7.5 miliardi alle banche" quando in realtà non ci sarà nessuno esborso e anzì le banche (o meglio, tutti quelli che detengono le quote di Banca d'Italia) pagheranno le tasse per le plusvalenze che l'operazione genererà. E mi pare che Saccomanni abbia parlato di circa 900 milioni di euro.

Tra l'altro, è un'operazione che potrà anche favorire in parte il credito a famiglie e imprese.

BASTA INFORMARSI.


----------



## Hell Krusty (31 Gennaio 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Infatti la situazione è questa, se si cerca bene si trovano anche altri articoli che spiegano la situazione.
> 
> C'è chi come Alessandro Di Battista, deputato del M5S e laureato in arte e spettacolo (!) ha detto che "si stanno regalando 7.5 miliardi alle banche" quando in realtà non ci sarà nessuno esborso e anzì le banche (o meglio, tutti quelli che detengono le quote di Banca d'Italia) pagheranno le tasse per le plusvalenze che l'operazione genererà. E mi pare che Saccomanni abbia parlato di circa 900 milioni di euro.
> 
> ...


Ed è un'operazione spinta dalla BCE oltre che da Bankitalia stessa...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (31 Gennaio 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Infatti la situazione è questa, se si cerca bene si trovano anche altri articoli che spiegano la situazione.
> 
> C'è chi come Alessandro Di Battista, deputato del M5S e laureato in arte e spettacolo (!) ha detto che "si stanno regalando 7.5 miliardi alle banche" quando in realtà non ci sarà nessuno esborso e anzì le banche (o meglio, tutti quelli che detengono le quote di Banca d'Italia) pagheranno le tasse per le plusvalenze che l'operazione genererà. E mi pare che Saccomanni abbia parlato di circa 900 milioni di euro.
> 
> ...



Qui nessuno sborsa soldi, ma le plusvalenze che generano sti 7 miliardi totale per le banche da dove escono? Sti soldi da qualche parte staranno, mica si creano per magia. Se poi ci devono pagare le tasse sti soldi sono reali. Quindi qualcuno li dovrà tirare fuori?
All'improvviso certi istitui si ritrovano con miliardi in più dal nulla? 
Come spiega Dragoni nel video, la banca d'italia preleva i soldi dalle riserve per pagare le quote di partecipazione delle banche. 
Cosa sono queste riserve? Soldi dello Stato.
Poi la quota dei dividendi è aumentata, come detto da [MENTION=14]cris[/MENTION] si pagheranno 450 milioni ad ogni socio.

La cosa che fa notare che c'è qualcosa di strano poi è il comportamento.

Se la cosa è così meravigliosa, mi chiedo perché fino all'ultimo tutti parlavano di IMU, se è talmente vantaggiosa questa operazione mi spieghi perché nascondersi dietro un altro provvedimento?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (31 Gennaio 2014)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Cioè non si può dire che una società con maggioranza di capitale privato è FORMALMENTE privata e SOSTANZIALMENTE pubblica.




Nel primo video che ho linkato, la Meloni spiega questo discorso, citando anche una sentenza della cassazione, quindi non è una sua opinione personale, che afferma che la banca d'italia non è una società per azioni di diritto privato. 

Da 2.40 a 3 e qualcosa spiega questo discorso e il sistema delle quote. Se vuoi guardarlo, sicuramente capirai più di me certe cose
Edit
Te lo metto qua il link del video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v11MNJKkMVA


----------



## Solo (31 Gennaio 2014)

Ah beh, se per voi è normale che la Banca centrale trasferisca risorse tramite l'acquisto delle quote alle banche private...


----------



## Solo (31 Gennaio 2014)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> No però non riesco a seguirti. Lasciamo perdere il valore delle quote, che ai fini del controllo non c'entra.
> Fino a ieri (o meglio, fino a quando non venderanno le quote) Unicredit e Intesa quanto hanno di partecipazione in Bankitalia?
> Se la risposta è >50%, il controllo (magari congiunto) ce l'hanno, a meno di leggi speciali ad hoc (ma che dubito fortemente esistano).
> Ad esempio, può anche essere che non si possa nominare il Governatore (una golden share potrebbe anche esserci a riguardo), ma chi ha il controllo sicuramente potrà approvare o meno il bilancio, nominare membri (nel 90% dei casi, la maggioranza) dell'organo di gestione, così come i sindaci, proporre azioni di responsabilità, richiedere operazioni straordinarie etc. Parliamo di poter scegliere dove andrà la baracca in ogni momento.
> ...


Intesa è al 30, Unicredit al 22. I soci partecipano formalmente a definire i soggetti che controllano e vigilano sulla gestione amministrativa della Banca, ma non hanno poteri in materia delle funzioni istituzionali della Banca, il controllo della governance è in mano al Tesoro e al Parlamento.


----------



## #Dodo90# (31 Gennaio 2014)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Qui nessuno sborsa soldi, ma le plusvalenze che generano sti 7 miliardi totale per le banche da dove escono? Sti soldi da qualche parte staranno, mica si creano per magia. Se poi ci devono pagare le tasse sti soldi sono reali. Quindi qualcuno li dovrà tirare fuori?
> All'improvviso certi istitui si ritrovano con miliardi in più dal nulla?
> Come spiega Dragoni nel video, la banca d'italia preleva i soldi dalle riserve per pagare le quote di partecipazione delle banche.
> Cosa sono queste riserve? Soldi dello Stato.
> ...



Dragoni spiega tutto benissimo, tranne negli ultimi 40 secondi dove dice un pò di castronerie. Le banche hanno già a bilancio il valore di mercato delle quote (cioè a bilancio c'è il valore attuale di queste quote, non quello di 100 anni fa), in sostanza è solo una rivalutazione formale che riguarda la Banca d'Italia. I soldi dalla riserva non vanno assolutamente alle banche. Detto terra terra: prima questi 7.5 miliardi erano nello stato patrimoniale della Banca d'Italia alla voce "riserva", adesso vengono spostati alla voce "capitale sociale", cambiano soltanto i numerini sotto queste voci (!).

Le plusvalenze si realizzano al momento in cui le banche andranno a vendere queste quote (sono costrette a farlo entro 36 mesi per non superare il 5% totale delle quote - Intesa al momento ha il 30% - e la Banca d'Italia può temporaneamente acquistarle per poi ripiazzarle). Vendendo queste quote le banche hanno una plusvalenza che viene tassata (al 12%, quindi 900milioni circa che pagheranno di tasse).

Per quanto riguarda i dividendi, innanzitutto essi presuppongono che vi siano degli utili da distribuire. In secondo luogo, non è assolutamente vero che sono stati alzati i dividendi al 6% (è una grandissima c*****a). E' stato stabilito un importo massimo che può essere erogato: Banca d'Italia non può pagare dividendi per un importo superiore al 6% del capitale sociale (prima non c'era alcun tetto massimo). Ma dividendi e capitale sociale non sono assolutamente collegati tra di loro perchè i dividendi vengono calcolati sugli utili (sono la parte degli utili che vengono distribuiti ai soci). Introducendo questo tetto massimo, anche qualora Bankitalia realizzasse utili per "millemilamiliardi" di euro, non potrà erogare dividendi per un importo superiore al 6% del capitale sociale (cioè 450milioni di euro). Questo, infine, è un importo COMPLESSIVO, non per singolo socio. Ma ripeto che è solo un tetto massimo che prima non c'era!

Ti consiglio di leggere l'articolo che ha indicato Krusty che è ben fatto e scritto da una persona più che competente (professore universitario di finanza a Siena). Tutto questo casino nasce soltanto perchè in Parlamento ci sono persone non competenti ed impreparate che non solo non capiscono neanche di cosa si tratta, ma neanche si informano!


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (31 Gennaio 2014)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> *** Passaggio delicatissimo. Ma ai sensi del 2357 riguardo all'acquisto di azioni proprie, Bankitalia PUO' acquistare una tale porzione di azioni? Parliamo di un acquisto enorme.



Bankitalia è un organismo di diritto pubblico, non è soggetta alla disciplina di diritto comune prevista per le società di capitali


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Febbraio 2014)

Mi sono imbattuto per caso in questa dichiarazione, a farla non è proprio il primo pirla qualunque, visto che parliamo del presidente onorario della cassazione


La legge di conversione è incostituzionale


Un estratto minuscolo del discorso:



> Inoltre la parte del decreto legge IMUBankitalia che riguarda la cd ricapitalizzazione di Bankitalia per 7.5 miliardi di euro si tradurrà nel finanziamento illecito , attraverso Bankitalia , di istituti di credito in crisi, cioè in una donazione di enormi somme di denaro alle banche azioniste che controllano Bankitalia. Che sono Intesa San Paolo (42%), Unicredit (22,11%), MPS (4,60%), INPS (5.00 %), Carige ( 4,03%) e altre banche.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Febbraio 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Dragoni spiega tutto benissimo, tranne negli ultimi 40 secondi dove dice un pò di castronerie. Le banche hanno già a bilancio il valore di mercato delle quote (cioè a bilancio c'è il valore attuale di queste quote, non quello di 100 anni fa), in sostanza è solo una rivalutazione formale che riguarda la Banca d'Italia. I soldi dalla riserva non vanno assolutamente alle banche. Detto terra terra: prima questi 7.5 miliardi erano nello stato patrimoniale della Banca d'Italia alla voce "riserva", adesso vengono spostati alla voce "capitale sociale", cambiano soltanto i numerini sotto queste voci (!).
> 
> *Le plusvalenze si realizzano al momento in cui le banche andranno a vendere queste quote (sono costrette a farlo entro 36 mesi per non superare il 5% totale delle quote - Intesa al momento ha il 30% - e la Banca d'Italia può temporaneamente acquistarle per poi ripiazzarle). Vendendo queste quote le banche hanno una plusvalenza che viene tassata (al 12%, quindi 900milioni circa che pagheranno di tasse).*
> 
> ...



Cioè scusa, lo dici pure te, la Banca d'Italia sarà costretta a comprare le quote delle banche, che poi nell'immediato possa essere un trucco contabile cosa cambia?
Prima o poi questi soldi devono uscire per comprare queste quote, l'hai scritto tu, non io.
La banca comprerà le quote con la scusa dell'abbassamento delle percentuali di partecipazione.
Ora, secondo te, una volta "acquistate "temporaneamente", come le ripiazzerà queste quote? Le rivenderà almeno allo stesso prezzo pagate per averle? O le rivenderà a un prezzo infimo perdendoci quindi soldi? 
Sappiamo bene come funzionano le cose in questo paese.

Per me si sta giocando tutto sulle "interpretazioni delle parole" e basta. La lettura della vicenda fatta da Imposimato direi poi che è abbastanza emblematica.


----------



## Morto che parla (1 Febbraio 2014)

Ragazzi visti gli ultimi interventi credo sia meglio che me ne tiri fuori. Rischierei di creare solo caos, perché le discipline che conosco non si applicano alla banca d'italia. Sono completamente privo di competenze in materia.


----------



## cris (1 Febbraio 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Infatti la situazione è questa, se si cerca bene si trovano anche altri articoli che spiegano la situazione.
> 
> C'è chi come Alessandro Di Battista, deputato del M5S e laureato in arte e spettacolo (!) ha detto che "si stanno regalando 7.5 miliardi alle banche" quando in realtà non ci sarà nessuno esborso e anzì le banche (o meglio, tutti quelli che detengono le quote di Banca d'Italia) pagheranno le tasse per le plusvalenze che l'operazione genererà. E mi pare che Saccomanni abbia parlato di circa 900 milioni di euro.
> 
> ...


ma non scherziamo, lo stai facendo passare per una cosa giusta, cosa che oggettivamente non è.
e poi regaliamo 450mln a gratis a ogni socio bankitalia.. basta informarsi.


----------



## Solo (1 Febbraio 2014)

cris ha scritto:


> ma non scherziamo, lo stai facendo passare per una cosa giusta, cosa che oggettivamente non è.
> *e poi regaliamo 450mln a gratis a ogni socio bankitalia*.. basta informarsi.


No, questo no. 450 mln sono i dividendi _massimi_ *t**otali *che Bankitalia può distribuire, ogni socio poi incasserà una percentuale di quei 450 mln.

Il problema per me rimane l'acquisto "temporaneo" delle quote. Intesa che possiede il 42% (prima ho detto 30 ma ho sbagliato) dovrebbe trovare 13 acquirenti per la sua quota (c'è un limite massimo del 3% per ogni socio)... Chi volete che trovi? Finirà che Bankitalia si comprerà le quote e le terrà in pancia. Bah.


----------



## runner (1 Febbraio 2014)

al di là delle precisazioni e delle volontà anche stavolta viene fuori che questo governo pensa solo agli interessi delle banche e non a quelle dei cittadini....

un mio amico ed ex presidente di un istituto di credito olandese in una riunione disse che le banche non sono fatti di banchieri o lobbisti, ma dalla gente e più è ricca la classe media meglio sarà per tutti.....un' altro stato, un altro mondo!!


----------



## #Dodo90# (1 Febbraio 2014)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Cioè scusa, lo dici pure te, la Banca d'Italia sarà costretta a comprare le quote delle banche, che poi nell'immediato possa essere un trucco contabile cosa cambia?
> Prima o poi questi soldi devono uscire per comprare queste quote, l'hai scritto tu, non io.
> La banca comprerà le quote con la scusa dell'abbassamento delle percentuali di partecipazione.
> Ora, secondo te, una volta "acquistate "temporaneamente", come le ripiazzerà queste quote? Le rivenderà almeno allo stesso prezzo pagate per averle? O le rivenderà a un prezzo infimo perdendoci quindi soldi?
> ...



]
Non si sta giocando su niente. Le banche sono obbligate a vendere la parte eccedente delle loro quote e possono farlo ad altri soggetti privati autorizzati da Banca d'Italia (altre banche, fondi pensione, assicurazioni che possengono determinati requisiti) oppure le può riacquistare la Banca d'Italia stessa qualora le banche non riuscissero a libersarsi delle quote entro i 36 mesi, ma non vedo che difficoltà possano incontrare visto che le quote di Banca Italia sono tutt'altro che un investimento rischioso. 

In soldoni, quello che cambia con questo decreto è che le banche possono ( anzi devono) vendere le loro quote sul mercato (e quindi monetizzare), mentre prima le quote stesse non potevano essere vendute!

Ma lo avete letto il decreto oppure vi basta leggere "Banca" e "7.5 miliardi" vicini per gridare allo scandalo? Oppure sono più attendibili Grillo con la sua terza media e Di Battista con la sua laurea in arte e spettacolo?

Ed io dovrei votare i 5stelle che fanno gli squadristi perchè non capiscono un decreto?


----------



## cris (1 Febbraio 2014)

Solo ha scritto:


> No, questo no. 450 mln sono i dividendi _massimi_ *t**otali *che Bankitalia può distribuire, ogni socio poi incasserà una percentuale di quei 450 mln.
> 
> Il problema per me rimane l'acquisto "temporaneo" delle quote. Intesa che possiede il 42% (prima ho detto 30 ma ho sbagliato) dovrebbe trovare 13 acquirenti per la sua quota (c'è un limite massimo del 3% per ogni socio)... Chi volete che trovi? Finirà che Bankitalia si comprerà le quote e le terrà in pancia. Bah.



potenzialmente puo darne tranquillamente 450.


----------



## #Dodo90# (1 Febbraio 2014)

cris ha scritto:


> potenzialmente puo darne tranquillamente 450.


Quello è il tetto massimo, PRIMA non c'era questo tetto massimo. Poteva darne tranquillamente più di 450.

Anche tu, cris, quante volte l'hai letto il decreto?


----------



## cris (1 Febbraio 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Quello è il tetto massimo, PRIMA non c'era questo tetto massimo. Poteva darne tranquillamente più di 450.
> 
> Anche tu, cris, quante volte l'hai letto il decreto?


3-4


----------



## #Dodo90# (1 Febbraio 2014)

cris ha scritto:


> 3-4



Si vede, complimenti


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Febbraio 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> ]
> Non si sta giocando su niente. Le banche sono obbligate a vendere la parte eccedente delle loro quote e possono farlo ad altri soggetti privati autorizzati da Banca d'Italia (altre banche, fondi pensione, assicurazioni che possengono determinati requisiti) oppure le può riacquistare la Banca d'Italia stessa qualora le banche non riuscissero a libersarsi delle quote entro i 36 mesi, ma non vedo che difficoltà possano incontrare visto che le quote di Banca Italia sono tutt'altro che un investimento rischioso.
> 
> In soldoni, quello che cambia con questo decreto è che le banche possono ( anzi devono) vendere le loro quote sul mercato (e quindi monetizzare), mentre prima le quote stesse non potevano essere vendute!
> ...



Quest'ultima uscita la potevi proprio evitare, vorrei sapere cosa c'entra con la discussione, ma vabbè...

Non è un caso poi, che in questo topic abbia citato interventi e dichiarazioni di personaggi che non siano accostabili al m5s, proprio per evitare che ci fossero uscite totalmente fuori contesto come la tua. Tra l'altro nessuno che abbia partecipato alla discussione e che ha espresso dubbi e perplessità sul decreto ha citato il m5s, tanto per ribadire ancora di più questo fatto. 

Un articolo interessante, lungo e dettagliato che è stato citato da Ilpost che spiega i problemi di questa operazione. E' il più dettagliato che ho trovato e che non possa accostarsi in qualunque modo al m5s. Ma saranno sicuramente delle capre pure loro. 



Non mi prende l'url diretto dell'articolo, ma per ora sta in home page, è il primo articolo 
http://noisefromamerika.org




Solo ha scritto:


> Il problema per me rimane l'acquisto "temporaneo" delle quote. Intesa che possiede il 42% (prima ho detto 30 ma ho sbagliato) dovrebbe trovare 13 acquirenti per la sua quota (c'è un limite massimo del 3% per ogni socio)... Chi volete che trovi? Finirà che Bankitalia si comprerà le quote e le terrà in pancia. Bah.




Non devi preoccuparti assolutamente di niente, l'Italia è un paese pieno di persone oneste, incorruttibili che lavorano nell'interesse della nazione.


----------



## #Dodo90# (1 Febbraio 2014)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Quest'ultima uscita la potevi proprio evitare, vorrei sapere cosa c'entra con la discussione, ma vabbè...
> 
> Non è un caso poi, che in questo topic abbia citato interventi e dichiarazioni di personaggi che non siano accostabili al m5s, proprio per evitare che ci fossero uscite totalmente fuori contesto come la tua. Tra l'altro nessuno che abbia partecipato alla discussione e che ha espresso dubbi e perplessità sul decreto ha citato il m5s, tanto per ribadire ancora di più questo fatto.
> 
> ...


E chi l'ha occupato il Parlamento con la forza?


----------



## Morto che parla (1 Febbraio 2014)

C'è però da dire, correggetemi se sbaglio perché come detto non sono competente in materia, che se tutto lo scenario si prospetta come deve, la banca d'italia torna ad essere pubblica. Nel bene e nel male.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Febbraio 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> E chi l'ha occupato il Parlamento con la forza?



E ti riscrivo quello che ho detto prima, cosa c'entra questo con l'argomento del topic? 

Ti lascio giusto una risposta sulla vicenda, perché se no poi si rischia l'OT e onestamente non mi va di dibattere perché visto la visione delle cose completamente diversa che abbiamo si finirebbe in una discussione sterile e snervante sia per me, ma sono sicuro anche per te, che non servirebbe a niente alla fine. 

Azioni forti in parlamento ci sono sempre state, così come gesti eclatanti vari quando ci sono stati forti momenti di tensione fra diversi schieramenti politici. Ma ormai c'è questa moda di dare del fascista a tutto, fare finta di scandalizzarsi, un politicamente corretto ridicolo quando si parla degli "avversari" e comprensivo a parti inverse. Ti lascio con questo aneddoto che onestamente non sapevo e ho scoperto da poco visto proprio la vicenda di due giorni fa:



> "In occasione dell’approvazione al Senato della cosiddetta legge truffa nel marzo del 1953: dopo 70 ore di seduta ci fu una rissa di 40 minuti che vide Sandro Pertini rivolgersi al presidente Meuccio Ruini con un "Lei non è un presidente, è una Carogna! Un *****!". Sempre nella stessa seduta, il senatore Elio Spano (Pci) affrontò a muso duro il giovane sottosegretario Giulio Andreotti, che in quel momento aveva in testa il cestino della carta per proteggersi dagli oggetti che piovevano dai banchi della sinistra, urlandogli: "Dopo il voto avrete un NUOVO PIAZZALE LORETO!".



Pertini era sicuramente uno squadrista fascista.

Se vuoi poi, usando google troverai una sfilza di atteggiamenti e gesti accaduti nel parlamento italiano sulla falsa riga di questi, dai più vecchi, ai più recenti. C'era anche un articolo interessante di un giornale che avevo letto che elencava proprio la lista di certi fatti, solo che non ricordo la testata.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (3 Febbraio 2014)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> C'è però da dire, correggetemi se sbaglio perché come detto non sono competente in materia, che se tutto lo scenario si prospetta come deve, la banca d'italia torna ad essere pubblica. Nel bene e nel male.



Occorre mettere un po' di ordine perché secondo me si sta facendo troppa confusione sulla questione Bankitalia pubblica/privata (non mi riferisco a te, ma in generale alla discussione sviluppatasi nel topic). 
Dunque, Bankitalia è qualificata dalle legge bancaria del 36 come "organismo di diritto pubblico". Il che significa che ha una disciplina sua propria, regolata dalla suddetta legge, con forti deroghe rispetto a quanto previsto per le comuni società (una su tutte l'assenza di potere dei soci in merito alla nomina dei membri di Governance). Le quote di Bankitalia DA SEMPRE possono essere detenute solo da Casse di risparmio, Istituti di credito di diritto pubblico e Banche di interesse nazionale, Istituti di previdenza, Istituti di assicurazione. Bankitalia non è MAI stata sotto il controllo STATALE, ma soltanto di istituti bancari ed assicurativi (il principio è quello di preservarne l'indipendenza dal potere politico). Con la differenza che fino alle privatizzazioni degli anni 90, i principali azionisti erano anch'essi Istituti di credito di diritto pubblico (tralasciamo altri aspetti che attengono al progressivo svuotamento di poteri e funzioni che ne hanno accentuato il distacco dal potere pubblico). Il Parlamento nel 2005 tentò di fatto di "nazionalizzare" Bankitalia (senza riuscirci), delegando il Governo a disciplinare con apposito regolamento le modalità di trasferimento delle quote in possesso di soggetti diversi dallo Stato o di altri enti pubblici. Ad oggi, con questa manovra che prevede l'acquisizione delle quote in eccedenza, effettivamente Bankitalia tornerebbe ad essere sostanzialmente controllata dal capitale pubblico. Dovrebbe tuttavia trattarsi di una situazione assolutamente transitoria: i dubbi vertono sulla successiva operazione di ricollocamento delle quote. Ad ogni modo mi pare evidente che lo scopo di tutta questa manfrina è di patrimonializzare le banche private, a fronte delle ulteriori strette provenienti dall'Unione Bancaria, senza gravare sul bilancio dello Stato. I dubbi riguardano la fase transitoria, per il resto non mi pare una roba così nefasta come viene dipinta.


----------



## Morto che parla (3 Febbraio 2014)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Occorre mettere un po' di ordine perché secondo me si sta facendo troppa confusione sulla questione Bankitalia pubblica/privata (non mi riferisco a te, ma in generale alla discussione sviluppatasi nel topic).
> Dunque, Bankitalia è qualificata dalle legge bancaria del 36 come "organismo di diritto pubblico". Il che significa che ha una disciplina sua propria, regolata dalla suddetta legge, con forti deroghe rispetto a quanto previsto per le comuni società (una su tutte l'assenza di potere dei soci in merito alla nomina dei membri di Governance). Le quote di Bankitalia DA SEMPRE possono essere detenute solo da Casse di risparmio, Istituti di credito di diritto pubblico e Banche di interesse nazionale, Istituti di previdenza, Istituti di assicurazione. Bankitalia non è MAI stata sotto il controllo STATALE, ma soltanto di istituti bancari ed assicurativi (il principio è quello di preservarne l'indipendenza dal potere politico). Con la differenza che fino alle privatizzazioni degli anni 90, i principali azionisti erano anch'essi Istituti di credito di diritto pubblico (tralasciamo altri aspetti che attengono al progressivo svuotamento di poteri e funzioni che ne hanno accentuato il distacco dal potere pubblico). Il Parlamento nel 2005 tentò di fatto di "nazionalizzare" Bankitalia (senza riuscirci), delegando il Governo a disciplinare con apposito regolamento le modalità di trasferimento delle quote in possesso di soggetti diversi dallo Stato o di altri enti pubblici. Ad oggi, con questa manovra che prevede l'acquisizione delle quote in eccedenza, effettivamente Bankitalia tornerebbe ad essere sostanzialmente controllata dal capitale pubblico. Dovrebbe tuttavia trattarsi di una situazione assolutamente transitoria: i dubbi vertono sulla successiva operazione di ricollocamento delle quote. Ad ogni modo mi pare evidente che lo scopo di tutta questa manfrina è di patrimonializzare le banche private, a fronte delle ulteriori strette provenienti dall'Unione Bancaria, senza gravare sul bilancio dello Stato. I dubbi riguardano la fase transitoria, per il resto non mi pare una roba così nefasta come viene dipinta.



Grazie mi hai arricchito molto


----------



## #Dodo90# (3 Febbraio 2014)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Occorre mettere un po' di ordine perché secondo me si sta facendo troppa confusione sulla questione Bankitalia pubblica/privata (non mi riferisco a te, ma in generale alla discussione sviluppatasi nel topic).
> Dunque, Bankitalia è qualificata dalle legge bancaria del 36 come "organismo di diritto pubblico". Il che significa che ha una disciplina sua propria, regolata dalla suddetta legge, con forti deroghe rispetto a quanto previsto per le comuni società (una su tutte l'assenza di potere dei soci in merito alla nomina dei membri di Governance). Le quote di Bankitalia DA SEMPRE possono essere detenute solo da Casse di risparmio, Istituti di credito di diritto pubblico e Banche di interesse nazionale, Istituti di previdenza, Istituti di assicurazione. Bankitalia non è MAI stata sotto il controllo STATALE, ma soltanto di istituti bancari ed assicurativi (il principio è quello di preservarne l'indipendenza dal potere politico). Con la differenza che fino alle privatizzazioni degli anni 90, i principali azionisti erano anch'essi Istituti di credito di diritto pubblico (tralasciamo altri aspetti che attengono al progressivo svuotamento di poteri e funzioni che ne hanno accentuato il distacco dal potere pubblico). Il Parlamento nel 2005 tentò di fatto di "nazionalizzare" Bankitalia (senza riuscirci), delegando il Governo a disciplinare con apposito regolamento le modalità di trasferimento delle quote in possesso di soggetti diversi dallo Stato o di altri enti pubblici. Ad oggi, con questa manovra che prevede l'acquisizione delle quote in eccedenza, effettivamente Bankitalia tornerebbe ad essere sostanzialmente controllata dal capitale pubblico. Dovrebbe tuttavia trattarsi di una situazione assolutamente transitoria: i dubbi vertono sulla successiva operazione di ricollocamento delle quote. Ad ogni modo mi pare evidente che lo scopo di tutta questa manfrina è di patrimonializzare le banche private, a fronte delle ulteriori strette provenienti dall'Unione Bancaria, senza gravare sul bilancio dello Stato. I dubbi riguardano la fase transitoria, per il resto non mi pare una roba così nefasta come viene dipinta.



No, hanno regalato 7.5 miliardi alle banche (cit. di oggi di una deputata 5 stelle con laurea in scienze agrarie!)

Comunque non credo che ci possano essere grossi problemi a piazzare le quote di Banca d'Italia


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (3 Febbraio 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> No, hanno regalato 7.5 miliardi alle banche (cit. di oggi di una deputata 5 stelle con laurea in scienze agrarie!)
> 
> Comunque non credo che ci possano essere grossi problemi a piazzare le quote di Banca d'Italia



Credo anch'io, visto che si tratta di un investimento a rischio praticamente zero.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (3 Febbraio 2014)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Grazie mi hai arricchito molto



Figurati, spero solo di non aver detto sciocchezze


----------



## Solo (4 Febbraio 2014)

Bankitalia ha pubblicato un documento dove si fa un po' di chiarezza, anche se la parte sul riacquisto delle quote a me non convince ancora.


----------



## runner (4 Febbraio 2014)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Credo anch'io, visto che si tratta di un investimento a rischio praticamente zero.



si però io non ho capito una cosa (o meglio ho una mia idea) se tu "attualizzi" il valore di una quota patrimoniale di banche che non sono solo Italiane, nel senso che i grossi gruppi bancari sono esposti anche all' estero non vai a contaminare quello che garantisce il valore patrimoniale stesso?


----------



## Solo (5 Febbraio 2014)

Visco il 3 febbraio ha affermato che "l'oro dal punto di vista civilistico e' di proprieta' della banca". "L'utilizzo che Bankitalia ne puo' fare - ha precisato - non e' libero ma in funzione dei suoi doveri istituzionali". 

Non mi piace molto come cosa.


----------

